# 28" Motorbike Frame & Fork I.D. needed.



## moparrecyclers (Sep 21, 2015)

I have racked my brain on this one and have not come to a conclusion on this frame fork combo.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 21, 2015)

are there any badge holes?


----------



## moparrecyclers (Sep 21, 2015)

*Badge Holes.... Yes*


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2015)

Colson


----------



## chitown (Sep 21, 2015)

*1916-17 Schwinn built*

That's a Schwinn built frame and fork. The serial # is interesting as it is near the 1917 mark if we go off the theory of the one millionth schwinn coming out then and serial #'s starting at zero after 999,999

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...917-article-via-hathitrust-org-online-library

Here's Oldnut's 1916 Schwinn with serial #862653   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56941-Arnold-schwinn-excelsior-truss-bar-dating/page2

Other examples of similar frames: 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32691-1931-Schwinn-built

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9058-Dating-Schwinn-Motorbike

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?27616-1928-schwinn-Lincoln-motobike-for-sale


----------



## moparrecyclers (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks chitown, I was really feeling the fork was Schwinn as it is very close to another slightly newer Schwinn built motorbike I have. I had seen a another frame that was stated to be Schwinn but the sn# research you were able to figure out sums it up.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Sep 22, 2015)

*Funny Business*

Trying to determine if someone got out some bolt cutters and did some modifications to the stand ears. 


Anyone have a picture of this area on a 1916 frame?


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2015)

moparrecyclers said:


> Trying to determine if someone got out some bolt cutters and did some modifications to the stand ears.
> Anyone have a picture of this area on a 1916 frame?




Ouch. Yes, I'd say they were hacked off. Here is one from Oldnut's thread:


----------

